
US Patent 1591905A: Artificial animal - sohkamyung
https://patents.google.com/patent/US1591905A/en
======
notadog
This is not about the artificial animal you might expect to see on HN,
nevertheless it is a patent for "Toy figures with self-moving parts, with or
without movement of the toy as a whole imitating natural actions, e.g.
catching a mouse by a cat, the kicking of an animal".

I found the aspect of putting insects inside of the figure to create movement
of the limbs very interesting.

The patent is actually expired if anyone wishes to work on it.

